# I'm so excited, and I just can't hide it!



## Crayon

Look what I'm getting!










Ordered and arriving Aug 8th, along with anything else I can find for my cold water tank.....

I'm sooooooo excited!!!! Thanks Tee Mee for shooting me the link this morning to the ornate box fish!


----------



## explor3r

Crayon said:


> Look what I'm getting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered and arriving Aug 8th, along with anything else I can find for my cold water tank.....
> 
> I'm sooooooo excited!!!! Thanks Tee Mee for shooting me the link this morning to the ornate box fish!


That is beautiful!!!!!!!Congrats


----------



## fesso clown

I've always loved box fish, never had one. That one is exceptional.


----------



## Crayon

It's like Christmas in July, oh my, oh my.......

However, I now have a tank adjustment to do. This dude is the size of a closed fist. A little bigger than Catalina Gobies ( actually, a lot bigger than Catalina gobies). Need a bigger tank.......

Tank temperature will have to be maintained around 18 c, which is in the range I had expected.


----------



## fesso clown

That's huge! I regular itty bitty boxfish needs a pretty big tank. Where can you find info on this guy? Not that I want one but I am curious...


----------



## Midland

Very cool. Congrats on the pick up.


----------



## teemee

i'm excited, too Crayon 
Fesso, they're from Australia... that's all i know really, other than the fact that Steve Weast (sp?) has/had these in his epic temperate tank that I've been drooling over for years.
Hey C, just think, you'll be able to change your handle pic to your own ornate box fish !!!!!!!!


----------



## tom g

*awesome*

Nice find... ive had two box fish similar fish but both succomed 
to powerheads..very slow swimmers.. just a heads up would 
hate to see u loose this guy ...
cheers


----------



## Bayinaung

wow very pretty fishy. scary to keep too! you like to live dangerously don't you


----------



## Flexin5

that's a really cool looking fish!


----------



## Letigrama

amazing! did you get it already??


----------



## fesso clown

yes, we need an update...


----------



## Crayon

Update:............

Fish have not arrived yet. I had to postpone the shipment till i got back from holidays. Then a discussion ensued about getting other cold water fish. Which they have ordered. Then they got busy.
Then I got busy.
Then it became today.
Omg, it's killing me! I turned the chiller off the cold water tank and am using it for mushroom and elegance which are being fussy right now. Without a heater the tank sits at a lovely 78 degrees.
Now I have to find a home for these shrooms and elegance before I can drop the temp again.
Which is a problem. I don't really want to put them into the big tank cause the nitrate levels are higher. So not sure what to do right now.
In the mean time, there is no firm arrival date for this fish. Arrg!


----------



## Bayinaung

shrooms and elegance should be ok in the big tank. they will love the nitrates! guaranteed! did you get the bluespot jawfish?


----------



## Crayon

No, haven't got the jawfish yet. Been super busy this last couple of weeks.

I pulled the shrooms and elegance out of the big tank cause they weren't doing well. Might have been temperature, too. Our big tank was hitting 82 last week. Everything is happy right now in the former cold water tank, which sucks cause it's going to return to being cold water soon......


----------



## BIGSHOW

Bayinaung said:


> shrooms and elegance should be ok in the big tank. they will love the nitrates! guaranteed! did you get the bluespot jawfish?


He is eating very well, loves LRS food 

I feed him several times a day


----------



## simba

Where did you order the box fish from?Thanks


----------



## Crayon

It's coming from Coldwater Marine in Portland Oregon. The fish comes from southern Australia and the tank temperature will be 62 degrees. This is not a fish that can live in a normal reef tank at normal reef temperatures.


----------



## simba

Hi Crayon
I am wonderibng is it a big paper work process to bring or order these fishes in?Could you please explained how you managed to bring it in.Thanks


----------



## Crayon

I have brought fish across the border once before and because I am not a business and this is for personal use, I don't need a permit. I drive across, I don't have them shipped across.
However, you must know the Latin name and check the Cites list and make sure it is not on the list.
You must be prepared to discuss the fish competently with the customs agent and also prepared to pay the HST. So you must have the invoice. Last time, the custom agent suggested that I print out the sections of importing rules and bring them with me and that would make it faster. Don't try and do this on a long weekend in the summer when customs is busy.
This particular fish comes with its own set of paperwork which will make the process easier, I hope. It is not endangered or rare, just unusual for the hobby.


----------



## simba

I could be wrong I was at A.k 10 days ago I saw a simalar box fish there it,,'s quite big They said it's quite rare that they get thse fish in.I really didnot paid attention but I am sure I saw a rare boxfish there similar to the one one you have.I think it's still there.Usually it yellow and small but his one it's quite different from the rest.i was going to buy it there .but when I read your post I hesitate.


----------



## Crayon

The Boxfish that was at aquatic kingdom is not an Ornate Boxfish. that one came from Maldives or someplace warmer. The Ornate comes from South Australia. I talked to Daniel about it today and he confirmed it was not the same thing.
And for sure it was not reef safe so probably good you didn't get it.
But thanks for posting about it! If there is ever a chance a cold water marine fish shows up, it will be by mistake and not intentionally ordered. It could happen. And I would be all over it. I was excited to think this might have happened at AK, but not that disappointed it was not the right fish.
Maybe next week at MACNA????


----------



## Crayon

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!










He's here! (Yes, he's a boy.)
A 5:30 AM road trip to Buffalo Airport. Didn't even realize today was 9-11, but at that time of the morning, no problem.

box unpacked, ready for drip.


----------



## Crayon

Checking water temp, salinity, doing the acclimation.

HE'S SO COOOLLL!


----------



## teemee

You and your teaser pics!
I may have seen him through the bag, but I really, really want to see him! 
All good things come to those who wait...


----------



## Crayon

In quarantine. Not very settled right now. He's checking out the 40 gallon tank end to end. Pic isn't good, he wouldn't hold still!
Also on this order are 2 strawberry anemones and some Beadlet anemones.
Water temp: 62 degrees. Salinity 1.026 in shipping, we dropped it to 1.024 for now. Have to talk to supplier about quarantine treatments. They held him for me for 2 months, so not sure if he needs any treatment or not.


----------



## Midland

Congrats on the safe delivery! Send more photos when ready. Very cool.


----------



## fesso clown

we need more pics. I want a FTS to get an idea of that things proportions...


----------



## Crayon

Kissy has an eye issue. It appears he has lymphocystis as there are a couple spots on his body as well. So right now, he's getting vitamin C and lots of food. He is eating like a champ. He's a benthic eater, meaning he eats from the floor of the tank, and makes a big mess. So we vacuum the tank and do 5% water changes daily.
I have a lot of support to ensure he gets through this issue, so for now it's wait and see. He should be able to fight this off as long as his immune system is strong.
He is the size of my closed fist.
Full tank quarantine shot maybe on the weekend. Not that it will give you much for scale cause there is nothing else in the tank.


----------



## Midland

Good healing vibes sent Kissy's way!


----------



## Green Ocean

Where are did you order it from? was it expensive


----------



## Crayon

Green Ocean said:


> Where are did you order it from? was it expensive


The fish came from a place in Oregon called Coldwater Marine Aquatics.
It was 399.00 USD. plus shipping plus taxes at customs, plus a day to go and pick it up from the airport in Buffalo.


----------



## Crayon

Update. One week in quarantine and his eye is not better. He is eating great. Last night he got fresh live clam and a dry scallop soaked in garlic. Ate some of it, but today he wanted his Larrys Reef Frenzy. So he's back on Larrys.
We've been treating the tank with vitamin c, today we started tea tree oil(melafix) cause it's just not getting better.









The red thing at the bottom is a cold water anemone.
Yes, there is algae on the back of the tank. I figure it gives the tank character.
Scale: the tank is 16" tall.


----------



## Crayon

Close up on the good side.










His bad eye is the other side.


----------



## Green Ocean

I've always been looking for the LRF, do you know where to get it? I hred there is a store in down town Toronto call exotic reef that carried that food.


Crayon said:


> Update. One week in quarantine and his eye is not better. He is eating great. Last night he got fresh live clam and a dry scallop soaked in garlic. Ate some of it, but today he wanted his Larrys Reef Frenzy. So he's back on Larrys.
> We've been treating the tank with vitamin c, today we started tea tree oil(melafix) cause it's just not getting better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red thing at the bottom is a cold water anemone.
> Yes, there is algae on the back of the tank. I figure it gives the tank character.
> Scale: the tank is 16" tall.


----------



## wchen9

Green Ocean said:


> I've always been looking for the LRF, do you know where to get it? I hred there is a store in down town Toronto call exotic reef that carried that food.


There are some vendors around that carry it now. I grabbed mine from Paul who introduced it to us in the GTA and does group buys of it, check out his thread:

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=179850


----------



## TBemba

Green Ocean said:


> I've always been looking for the LRF, do you know where to get it? I hred there is a store in down town Toronto call exotic reef that carried that food.


I think uniboob is coming to Toronto with some. Selling it on his website


----------



## fesso clown

Reef Aquatica carries it (LRF) local also Paul747 here has group orders going on all the time. I get mine from him.

Sorry to derail your thread Crayon, all I have to say about that fish is that it is amazing!!! The tail and face are so great.... or rather should I put it like this:








and Dat Grill


----------



## sig

Crayon said:


>


WTF is it  Looks ugly and mean - exactly as my English Bull terrier

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## twobytwo

I saw Kissy today! very cool!


----------



## bigfishy

Looks cool, I want one too!


----------



## Crayon

Update on Kissy (this is not my name, the name came with the fish)

He is a spitter. He likes spraying water out of the tank.
Today he ate 2 clams on half shells (one was human sized) and a 1" cube of Larrys.
So his appetite is great!
His eye is getting better. There is a lump on his fin (visible in this photo) which still has to go away and a couple spots on his dorsal fin that are getting smaller. But I think he will be in qt for at least another month, till all of his viral infection is gone.
We are now treating him with just vit c, Zoe, and zoecon.
And a mop to clean the floor.


----------



## TBemba

20 years ago when I knew even less than I do now (unbelievable right) I had a box fish at it would spit water at me all the time. I thought it was funny.

I hope you got a rebate on the fish after all the issues you've had to deal with. Sorry the fish wasn't in better condition


----------



## Crayon

No rebate. There is a good chance that the fish carried the virus and it only surfaced because of the shipping. It's hard to say. I am thrilled he is doing as well as he is now. A couple weeks ago I felt like we were doing tank side vigils.


----------



## TBemba

Oh, I think you've done an amazing job. You should definately feel a sense of accomplishment and be proud of your skills.


----------



## Crayon

Update: Kissy continues to improve. His eye, which looked like it had cataracts, is now about 60% clear. His horns are starting to grow back.
Yesterday we did a grocery shopping trip to Johnnys Fish Market in Barrie for him. Amazing place. We picked up some frozen King crab, fresh oysters, fresh clams, and fresh mussels.
Kissy loves clams. No to crab. We also know he doesn't like scallops. Or garlic.
He is also afraid of the dark. So we got him a night light for in his tank. Now he is happy.

Next week we are getting him a teddy bear (jj).
A couple more months in qt, I think. Which is ok.


----------



## TBemba

great news.

Kissy eats better than I do


----------



## tom g

*big news*

hey Cheryl that's great that health is improving but.....
I think we need to change her name from kissy to princessssss....

what u think


----------



## Crayon

tom g said:


> hey Cheryl that's great that health is improving but.....
> I think we need to change her name from kissy to princessssss....
> 
> what u think


Problem is,
Kissy is a boy.......I guess he could still be princess.
Maybe I call him Little Lord Fauntilroy (did I spell that right?)

Kissy eats better than my dogs, too. And us. He's a messy eater, though, so we have to clean the tank every day. Not so bad now, with no sand on the bottom, but when he goes into the DT, I need to find a bottom feeder.
He will eat snails, shrimp, possibly star fish. So I'm on the hunt for a bottom feeding fish.
Found this one:








Except it will eat small fish, too. Like my Catalina gobies.
So that's a no.


----------



## twobytwo

Crayon said:


> He is also afraid of the dark. So we got him a night light for in his tank. Now he is happy.


What had you determine his fear of the dark; Being restless with lights out? Or did he leave a note?


----------



## tom g

*name*

Well i wont tell anyone if u wont that hes a boy... princess is a perfect name .lol....it is par for 
the course these days ...


----------



## Crayon

twobytwo said:


> What had you determine his fear of the dark; Being restless with lights out? Or did he leave a note?


omg! Noah, I was laughing so much when I read that!

When we turn all the lights out he starts swimming at the surface of the tank splashing water around with his dorsal fin. He freaks out. As soon as we turn the light on to check out what he's doing he goes back down to the bottom of the tank and settles down as if nothing had happened.

Last night with his night light, he was chilling out swimming calmly around and not splashing around at the surface. So problem solved.

Just want to keep the fishies happy. &#128032;


----------



## Crayon

The Princess Kissy update: (yes, he is still a boy)
Eye continues to improve. It's about 75% better now. Still have to deal with the lump on his fin, and am considering out patient surgery. Depends on the availability of a fish Doctor.

We tried him on live mussels last week. I have never seen a fish reaction that was so adamant. He actually shot himself backwards and made gagging sounds as he tried to clear his mouth of the mussel. So I think that was a pretty clear NO to mussel. He didn't trust me for the rest of the day and refused to eat anything else I gave him. It was hilarious!

So we are back on live clam, Larrys Fish Frenzy and oyster. I picked up a bag of Rods Predator Food yesterday, and I think he found a piece of octopus, which he really enjoyed. 

He is happy with his night light, so life is good.


----------



## Crayon

Update:
The Ornate Boxfish, AKA 'Kissy' arrived Sept 11 with a very cloudy eye and a tea coloured lump on his fin. The eye has almost 100% cleared up, but the lump on his fin wasn't going away.

Two weeks ago, he was favouring the fin and holding it close to his body.

So we began work to locate a fish vet with the intention of finding out what the lump was and possibly doing a lump removal. The lump was only semi attached and so it seemed like it would be an easy surgery.

We located a travelling fish vet and a quick email consult resulted in us doing a sterile sample of the lump and sending it for biopsy prior to surgery. The lump was identified as lymphocystis with a secondary parasitic infection of uronema marinum.

Last week we were away for a few days and when we got home, the lump had fallen off. Unfortunately the infection however had spread to all of his fins and now he has lots of lumps. Surgery is not possible on these lumps, we have to deal with treating the causes.

Lymphocystis is not really treatable, from all of the advise that I have gotten (I am not the expert, I have asked some very knowledgable people and read a lot), the fish has to fight it off himself with lots of good water, vitamin C, and good food.

The uronema is an external parasite which is treatable. One option is hypo salinity, to around 1.011. Since this is a scaleless fish and cold water, it is very tricky to know if salinity is actually 1.011 at 61 degrees, and the threshold for tolerance on hypo salinity for scaleless fish is really close to 1.011. Plus, some parasites can tolerate low salinity so there is no guarantee that it will eliminate them.

The choice is formalin. (Expert advice from others). There are people who have treated puffers (scaleless) with formalin, so I have more confidence with this method. We start tomorrow. Wish me luck.

If anyone has experience, advice or information that they can share with regards to treating uronema or in treating scaleless fish, please let me know.


----------



## fesso clown

Have you posted on The Fish Disease and Treatment subforum on Reef Central? I highly suggest posting there for some help from the gurus there.

Yes formalin is the way to go for uronema.

The following link is from a keywork search of uronema in the disease subforum
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/search.php?searchid=18429175

Good luck!


----------



## fesso clown

Where did you get the Formalin? I would like to have some in my medicine chest.


----------



## Crayon

fesso clown said:


> Have you posted on The Fish Disease and Treatment subforum on Reef Central? I highly suggest posting there for some help from the gurus there.
> 
> Yes formalin is the way to go for uronema.
> 
> The following link is from a keywork search of uronema in the disease subforum
> http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/search.php?searchid=18429175
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks Fesso,
I did start reading up on the Reef Central disease sub forum, and I appreciate your link. I'm going to go back over some of the posts, but have not found anything specific for scaleless fish that suggests anything other than formalin.

In terms of accessing formalin, here is what I found out:
Formalin is formaldehyde at approx 40% solution in water. It has a shelf life of 6 months whereas formaldehyde can be kept indefinitely. If you were to mix up 40% by volume formaldehyde to water and use immediately, you would be fine. The off the shelf formalin has additional ingredients to help maintain shelf life.
But......when we contacted our lab grade chemical supply, they checked about getting formaldehyde for us and couldn't get it (not in the qty we needed)
So then we contacted a compounding pharmacy to see if they would mix the formalin for us. They told us they would research it and get back to us. Haven't heard yet.
I have a lead on bringing some up from the US.
For now, we are using Ich-x which is formalin at less than 5% formaldehyde. But we can get it now. And it has dosing strengths. And I know it has been used successfully on puffers. So the treatment should not kill the fish.


----------



## fesso clown

If you start your own thread you will get help for sure. 

Tiapan may have a line on Formalin. Ask him.


----------



## Crayon

fesso clown said:


> If you start your own thread you will get help for sure.
> 
> Tiapan may have a line on Formalin. Ask him.


Thread started this morning.
My contacts are working on getting formalin. Do you want some, too?


----------



## fesso clown

Yes I do. That would be great!


----------



## tom g

*kissy*

hey there ... I hope u get this all figured out for kissy 
hey Cheryl ... have u tried a funeral home .. for the formeldyhyde just a thought ...


----------



## Crayon

Formalin for marine use, with dosing instructions (I assume)
http://www.petsolutions.com/C/External-Parasite-Ich-Fish-Medications/I/Formalin-MS.aspx

Have to pick up across the border.

It is possible to find formaldehyde and formalin in Canada (I found a vet supply place in Calgary and a local chemical supply place). The issue is how much to use on a fish? 
For example, a 10% solution of formalin was listed in an article as a preservative for a slide. Which means it would kill a fish......

However it's under control and sorted out. Moving the biscuit stars, margarita snails and cold water anemones to their own 10 gallon qt tank. They were in with Kissy so could potentially have uronema as well. Have to figure out how to treat them.

Will treat Kissy for 24 hours in his small tank with formalin and then move him to new qt tank after treatment.


----------



## tom g

*meds*

good find Cheryl ... they wont ship to here ... grrrrrrrrr

why couldn't the "fish vet " get it for u , did he have no access to the stuff ..


----------



## Crayon

This week we moved the biscuit stars, Waratah anemones, Beadlet anemone and margarita snails into their own qt tank.
Checked parameters on Kissy and a couple small water changes to drop nitrates and phosphates which rise because of his food. (Messy eater).
Added two large air stones to keep the water 'boiling' as formalin removes oxygen from the water.
Did a half strength formalin dose (full strength being 1 ml/gallon) for 24 hours. Although he was agitated, he ate well, and didn't really show any signs of distress.
At the end of 24 hours, I did a 50% water change. All good. No visible changes in the fish, but he is a little calmer today and continues to eat well.
In a couple days, I will do a full strength formalin dose. Hopefully all goes well.
After he gets through the last round of treatment he will get moved into a new sterile larger qt tank.
Have decided to only feed him Larry Fish Frenzy chunky. I can rinse a large piece to unthaw and it keeps excess waste out of the tank. We had been feeding him live clams, but he would pick at them over a few hours, so it may not have been the best plan to leave food in the tank as it gave the uronema a place to grow.

I'm as happy as I can be with how things are going. Hopefully the lympho goes away now, too.


----------



## notclear

But I think you don't need to rinse the LRS food, that's what they say?


----------



## Crayon

notclear said:


> But I think you don't need to rinse the LRS food, that's what they say?


Yes, you don't need to rinse it. Normally I wouldn't. And when I feed Larrys to my tropical tank I don't rinse it, but this guy doesn't do well picking up the small pieces, so I just pull the large chunks out for him and this way I don't foul the tank as much.

Since I'm trying to eliminate any food waste in the system at all, and there is no CUC to deal with left over food, it seemed like the best way to ensure I don't give the uronema any chance to grow.


----------



## fesso clown

a clap and cheer for you! I really hope it it works out. I am so sick of treating sick fish and QTing but I am over half way through my stocking list and won't stop now. Having had a tank wipe out it's just way way it is now and it is getting easier! I figure if I fish doesn't make it through my QT protocol it won't make it in the DT and puts my other fish and livestock at risk. Well worth the effort!

Doing the dips becomes way easier and less nerve wracking the more you do. 

Where did you end up getting the formalin from?


----------



## Crayon

Formalin came through a forum member who had some to spare. So I didn't end up ordering any. However Ryan at R20 has access to formaldehyde and he uses it for his fish system, so check with him about getting some.


----------



## TBemba

Sorry to hear all the troubles you have had with kissy. Does the species have health issues or is it just Kissy?


----------



## Crayon

TBemba said:


> Sorry to hear all the troubles you have had with kissy. Does the species have health issues or is it just Kissy?


It's just Kissy. Considering that Uronema has been written up as a death sentence within hours, and he has had it for a couple months, he is one tough fish.
I think he had it when he was shipped to me in September, as I contacted the seller and he recalled a lump on his fin. Unfortunately, because he is scaleless, I was being really cautious of medicating him as I didn't know how meds would affect him. So I proceeded really carefully. In hindsight, if I had treated him in September for parasites he could have been all better by now. 
But we are where we are, and he is getting treated now.


----------



## fesso clown

I hate to tell you this but if it is uronema than the tank he was in is probably contaminated and he can be reinfected if it's not dealt with. I believe the only way to deal with it is to totally break down the tabk, bleach everything and start over. A fallow period won't suffice. Maybe you know this already.... totally sucks. 

One of the reasons I will never buy another chromis as they are notorious carriers of uronema. 

Glad he's getting better!


----------



## BIGSHOW

fesso clown said:


> I hate to tell you this but if it is uronema than the tank he was in is probably contaminated and he can be reinfected if it's not dealt with. I believe the only way to deal with it is to totally break down the tabk, bleach everything and start over. A fallow period won't suffice. Maybe you know this already.... totally sucks.
> 
> One of the reasons I will never buy another chromis as they are notorious carriers of uronema.
> 
> Glad he's getting better!


I think Cheryl covered that in this thread.


----------



## BIGSHOW

Crayon said:


> ......
> After he gets through the last round of treatment he will get moved into a new sterile larger qt tank.....


See above


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Where or how did you acquire these two anemone species from? Waratah anemones & Beadlet anemone!


----------



## fesso clown

BIGSHOW said:


> See above


MIssed that... thanks.


----------



## Crayon

The Virkon will break the cycle and kill the uronema. I have ordered a 10kg pail from the Canadian distributor. Way more than I need but I have 2 people who are splitting the order. Virkon is used as a disinfectant on animal production farms and is very effective in killing pathogens.
The rep I spoke with was very helpful. My issue for now is I have to disinfect the chiller before I can move it to the new tank. That's the only piece of equipment we don't have a redundancy on. Everything else is totally clean. We tossed all our nets and got new ones, duplicated water change buckets and hoses, everything. So now all equipment that is used on Kissys tank does not get used anywhere else.


----------



## Crayon

Sea MunnKey said:


> Where or how did you acquire these two anemone species from? Waratah anemones & Beadlet anemone!


Waratah anemones came from Coral Reef Shop on an Australian order.









Beadlet anemones came from Coldwater Marine in Portland.









All of these need coldwater. Not tropical.
I also have jewel anemones which are tiny and very cool.


----------



## tom g

*grrrrr*

Cheryl this really sucks but the princess aka kissy couldn't ask for any better 
care .. I hope he pulls thru as a matter a fact I am sure he will as u say he should of been dead long ago... can u not run the vircon thru the chiller or are u concerned about the temp in the water dropping can u not put some pans of ice in the water to take the chiller offline .... I used to use the Chinese food containers filled withwater and frozen to cool off my bio cube .....in the summer time ....
hope u had a great Christmas 
tom


----------



## Crayon

tom g said:


> can u not run the vircon thru the chiller or are u concerned about the temp in the water dropping can u not put some pans of ice in the water
> tom


I can absolutely run the Virkon through the chiller. But not while it's on the tank with the fish in it. The Virkon is much easier on equipment than bleach so it won't harm any plastic parts at all. However Virkon does not break down organics and if there is a lot of build up in the chiller lines, I have to clean that out first so that any pathogens do not hide in the plaque build up inside the chiller. (This I learned yesterday from the distributor). So I have a limited number of hours from when we take the chiller off the infected tank, clean and disinfect it, put it on the clean tank, then move the fish over.

Just need to be organized and focused for a day. Plus, since it's winter, we can keep the house cooler so Kissys tank doesn't heat up much once we pull the chiller off his tank.


----------



## Crayon

We are still dealing with the lympho issue with Kissy. Today was a third round of Formalin, tomorrow he moves into a new tank, hopefully we lick this. No idea if the uronema is gone or not. Will probably do another biopsy to make sure.










That's it for the update for now. Not much to report. He eats well, poops lots, nitrates spike daily, wish I had less quarantine tanks.


----------



## Crayon

Hey all!!! 
I thought I would revive this thread rather than starting a new one.
Update: 
For all those who followed along, you will know that what we thought was a viral infection or uronema on our box fish was, in fact, giant flukes.
Big suckers. About the size of a dime.
I had so much help and advice from some very knowledgable people here and in the US, and despite all our efforts, we lost Kissy early this year.

Since then, I have been on the hunt for a new Ornate Boxfish. And, of course, other things for the tank.
Well, today was a good day............


----------



## Crayon

A package arrived.......
Well, actually, I had to go fetch it.


----------



## Crayon

This package had a couple of bags......
One for the cold water tank, acclimating and dripping right now


----------



## Crayon

And then 2 tiny bags for my small tropical tank (well, for quarantine right now)


----------



## Crayon

So here is our new Ornate Boxfish!!! If our first boy was called Kissy (not my choice for names), then our new little girl is Missy.


----------



## Crayon

And her tank mates, Beak and Mini Beak. They've been here for 3 months and 6 weeks, respectively.


----------



## Crayon

The fluorescent green anemone is a Halicurias. From Japan I think, but loving the environment in the tank. Crazy bright. It could be a night light.
Tank temperature is now 68 degrees. We have raised it 3 degrees over the last couple months. I have been reading a lot of John Coppolino's posts on Reef Central. He keeps a tank at 68 with some crazy fish. Angels, butterflies, anthias. Things that may either come from cooler water, or deeper water as well.
So this is going to give me more flexibility to find tank mates for these guys. Anthias for sure. An angel would be nice, too.


----------



## Crayon

Scale: Missy the new Boxfish is smaller than the red moon snails. About the size of a loonie.


----------



## tom g

*wtf............*

ohh so u take off for a few months and all of a sudden show up and tease the crap out of us pic by pic... just letting u know u get a big X ... 
by the way great fish .... glad u got some healthy ones ...


----------



## Crayon

It's not like I disappeared completely, just got occupied. Besides. Didn't have much to say. Until today.


----------



## BIGSHOW

Very cute and clever name. You have an incredible cold water tank you should post more photos with some names of the unique inhabitants you have (an up to date stock list). Not many of us know about the "cold" side of the marine hobby and you have quite a setup 


Dave


----------



## Crayon

Will try to post more photos and a stock list. This is a temporary tank. We had a custom acrylic tank planned last spring but had to put all plans on hold until we sorted out some stuff as it could have affected the size of our final 1" thick custom acrylic tank.
For now, all these guys are in a 95 gallon system which is kinda b.s. But it works.


----------



## Cove

How was importing fish from Live Aquaria?


----------



## Crayon

Easy peasy. Just costs a day off work and about 300 km. Plus knowing the rules. It's not really complicated, but you have to know what to expect. We are allowed to buy things in the US and bring them across the border for personal tanks. I use a post box in Niagara Falls to have packages delivered to and then go across and pick them up. You cannot bring in live rock or corals attached to rock. You cannot import anything that is CITIES restricted and you cannot lie to customs. I pay the HST on the order always.
The rules are listed on Canada Gov website under the Justice section and you should find them and read it if you are considering purchasing out of the US.
I would only go this route if it is something you cannot find locally. It is never cheaper and there are lots of local stores who will work with you to bring things in.
Australian cold water box fish are not something anyone in the GTA brings in, mainly because they require a tank that is much colder than the tanks in the stores.
I am hoping that maybe, someday, a local store will have a cooler set up so I can spend my money with them instead of sending it down to the US. But such it is for now......


----------



## Crayon

John Coppolino reef system overview. Scroll down to his 70 gallon sub tropical system
http://reefkeeping.com/joomla/index.php/current-issue/article/76-tank-of-the-month


----------



## fury165

Fantastic update Cheryl and happy for you 👍🏼


----------



## sohal tang

*congats*

just amazing fish! Very unique!!!!!


----------

